# Hello from Wisconsin (Winnebago Co)



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I just started last spring. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

beekeeping sounds like a good new years 2014 resolution
welcome to beesource!!


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I am a newbee too so I would only be able to tell you of my experiences. 

I would look for a local beekeepers club and join. 

Have fun

Steve


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome! You've come to the right place if you want to learn about honeybees!


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

There are many of us from WI floating around here. Welcome aboard!! I bought little snow shovels for each hive, and they seem to be doing well so far! LOL


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome. How about that Packer game??


----------

